# Newbie



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello, thanks for taking the time to read my post! I'm currently looking at getting started with model trains. I've always had an affinity for trains since i was a child, and now being 22, looking for a decent hobby other than video games and computers-- i think its time for me to go to something I like. 

I was wondering how I should get started. I want a basic entry level setup that I can build on a 4' x 8' board, and build from there. I have enough room to store it if needed and I would like to stick to HO scale since it seems to be the most user friendly. 

Money is the critical factor at this point; as much as i would like to drop $300+ for the Acela Express Train Set, I need a basic starter set. Any guidance and information is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome. I have been in this hobby my whole life, so I may not be the best to give you the advice you want. But here is some any way If you can go for DCC at the start. If not make sure that what you do get can be up graded later.


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks Southern  I hope to find more users like you who are willing to share their knowledge with incoming enthusiasts


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

MrHatchi87 said:


> thanks Southern  I hope to find more users like you who are willing to share their knowledge with incoming enthusiasts


 
You are in the right place. I learn something every time i get on this forum.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

HO is the most popular and with the most stuff--I started with HO--but got frustrated with derailments (I might had bad track or was bad at putting it down) when I got to O scale I loved it--the only bane to O scale is the room required to run it-- good luck and you have found the right forum


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Nevada wheel. I wish there was a book or a users guide to getting started... maybe like 'Model Trains for Dummies' would be appreciated haha. I need a basic guide to getting all the material needed. I think i might have to take a trip to B&N or somewhere to get a book on it.

Are there any brands/manufactures that I should stay away from or gravitate towards, I've been stumbling on alot of Bachman products. ( I will say, alot of this is all web-based information and I haven't done any window shopping at local stores; which by the way, in Utah are very difficult to locate )


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

I would stay away from Bachmann there is alot out there-- but you get what you pay for. I had 2 bachmann sets and had bad luck with them-- from what I remember Kato, Athern and even MTH makes HO now (I never had an HO MTH but the O scale ones are good.)

The HO experts will get on and put you in the right direction..


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think a lot of people recommend that you stay away from MTH, unless that's the only brand you buy because it's not totally compatible with other DCC systems. I would highly recommend Kato, they make some good stuff. I have a newer Bachmann DCC 2-8-4 that's pretty nice to me. I'm an O gauge guy, but that model would cost a lot more in O gauge than in HO, so I got the HO model. It runs nicely with my standard DC power pack.


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I really appreciate all the information that I'm getting. I will have to make this forum homepage!  This weekend there are a few local shops I'm going to visit and get 'hands-on' with some of the trains and get a feel for what I like.


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like a scale that is easy to use, and parts/trains/tracks and all other miscellaneous goods are most compatible with. I will try to find a DCC setup because Im a sucker for lights and sounds so thats what I will find.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

MrHatchi87 said:


> I wish there was a book or a users guide to getting started... maybe like 'Model Trains for Dummies' would be appreciated haha.


I think there IS a book by this title out there somewhere!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol! I must find this book! A general guide would be great! a step by step would be perfect in this case I've already picked up Model Railroading With M.T.H. Electric Trains, and its helping a little


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

is something like this : 
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/santa-fe-flyer-658336/

too basic and cheap for a starter? or should i save for a bit, and get something like this:

http://hobbytown.com/Shop/HO-Digital-Commander-Deluxe-Set-w/DCC-SF/

or would it be best to buy bits and pieces at a time? 
please and thanks


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You might want to check this site out too for some ideas.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/getting_started

I wish I knew more about HO, I'd love to help out. I've got some, but as I said before, O gauge is my major scale (and I'd highly recommend it too ).


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would highly recommend Kato Unitrack if you decide to buy separately (they make it in HO and N scale, a little more pricey but well worth it). We have an N scale set from Kato and I think it's great. I've snuck that set on vacation in my suitcase a few times because of it's small size (and I really don't like the smaller scales nearly as much as O because that's what I've grown up with).

When you're thinking about price, it all depends on how seriously you want to get into the hobby. If you plan on going all out over time, you might want to start with something a little better than what you posted above. I've never cared for the bachmann starter sets, but it's all personal preference. I bought a Walthers starter set in Pennsylvania that came with an F3 Diesel (a very nice one), I think four freight cars and a caboose, an MRC power pack (a good brand), a loop of Atlas track (which is horrible for temporary setups, it really needs to be mounted to a board to be useful). I like the set for occasional setups when I want to run my HO stuff for fun. The cars in the set are nice too. I don't think it was all that expensive, but that was back in 2007 or 2008 so I can't remember completely. I can't seem to find that set anywhere online either

I've seen these Atlas sets around and I know I thought they looked nice for starter sets. Not sure if that's what you want though.
https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=0043&eq=&Tp=


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

AH! I knew that I had stumbled across that website before! Thanks! +1 for sure or whatever kudos you want  This should be a nice read to get me started.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

MrHatchi87 said:


> AH! I knew that I had stumbled across that website before! Thanks! +1 for sure or whatever kudos you want  This should be a nice read to get me started.


One more thing, I've seen a lot of the stuff in the Walthers catalog at cheaper prices elsewhere. I would recommend doing some searching to find out who has the best prices on things, you might get more for your money that way.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

MrHatchi87 said:


> Hello, thanks for taking the time to read my post! I'm currently looking at getting started with model trains. I've always had an affinity for trains since i was a child, and now being 22, looking for a decent hobby other than video games and computers-- i think its time for me to go to something I like.
> 
> I was wondering how I should get started. I want a basic entry level setup that I can build on a 4' x 8' board, and build from there. I have enough room to store it if needed and I would like to stick to HO scale since it seems to be the most user friendly.
> 
> Money is the critical factor at this point; as much as i would like to drop $300+ for the Acela Express Train Set, I need a basic starter set. Any guidance and information is appreciated. Thanks


Brands like Athearn Genises, Kato, Atlas and Athearn RTR would get my vote. One thing about Atlas, if money is a factor, Atlas offers a lower cost engine group called Trainman. The only REAL difference between the engines of this class and their higher priced engine lines is the extra detailing. The motor and drive train in Trainman however is the exact same type that's in Atlas' higher priced models. Trainman offers starting sets also. When one purchases one of these, one is getting one of the finest running engines in the industry at a predominant discount. I myself have three. Two that are twelve years old and two that are three years old. All of these are still running very well and all are still sporting their original couplers. That REAL quality!! 

Nevada was basically right about Bachman. Be that as it may, Bachmann does make quality engines in their regular line. The big problem however is they're just few and far apart. Unless the consumer really knows what to look for when purchasing one, it's really like a roll of the dice. Therefore my advise to a first time buyer would be the same as Nevada's. Look elswhere. But at the same time it should be noted that Bachmann also offers a higher quality engine line called SPECTRUM. 

This is sort of like how the manufacturers of Skill make a higher quality tool line called BOSCH, or how the manufacturers of Black and Decker make a higher quality tool line caled DEWALT. SPECTRUM models are some of the finest engines on the market today. They just cost a lot more. The most profitable way to pick up one of these or anything elase is at a train show. This is basically because manufacturers attending the shows sometimes tend to offer their merchandise at extremely low prices that are totally unheard of.

Two brands that are considered to be top of the line by most modelers are KATO and Athearn genises. But then again, most of these also come with a hefty price tag as well. A very good, affordable engine though is Athearn RTR. Athearn offers a very good selection of engines models and they offer them in a large selection of roadnames as well. These engines are very good runners and if they do break down, they are usually very easy to repair. Athearn's rolling stock is also some of the best and is offered at very affordable prices. 

All of the brands that I've mentioned above, offer models that are either DCC ready (that can run of DC) or are totally DCC. The descriptions of each individual model will identify which it is. 

Stay Away from model brands like Model Power and Life like. Their extremely low prices will make them a serious temptation. Walk away from both. At the same time here, it should be noted that Lifelike (owned by Walthers) manufactures another very good, upper quality engine called Proto. These rate with the best. Proto comes in two distinct lines. Proto 1000 and Proto 2000. Both are excellent running engines, Proto 1000 being the more affordable and Proto 2000 being the more expensive. 

Here's a suggestion of a couple of books to help you get started, one being on DCC. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/kal/kal12407.htm http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/kal/kal12121.htm And if you should decide for what ever reason to go with DC rather than DCC, then here's an indespensible book for it. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/atl/atl12.htm I sinserely hope that part or all of this helps.I sincerely hope that some of this helps. Welcome to the forum and welcome to model railroading.

Routerman


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

Like I said the HO experts have spoken... and



> but as I said before, O gauge is my major scale (and I'd highly recommend it too ).


I cant argue with that.....


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

+1 all around! This feedback and information is invaluable to a beginner like myself. jzrouterman thanks for the links, i will see if i can find those books in a local retailer or at my local shop. 

Truth be told, I can only spend as much as the fiancee (soon to be wife) allows me to. I hope that she understands what Im getting into and will help me achieve some of my goals.

I might start at HO, move to O and then maybe to the larger scales outside sine I back a railroad track at my house ( its only fitting isnt it? lol ). If it boils down to size, i could make my way to N or Z. It really depends. i think a 4' x 8' might be a bit ambitious at this point, and i should focus on something small at this point. 

I hope to get to my local hobby store and talk to some of the guys there and pick their brains about model railroading. 

In regards to quality, I dont want to be so chintzy or cheap that I get crap, but at the same time, i dont need all of my items to be rare one of pieces of work that cost $500 for a single model ( unless i just have to have it ). This information and in addition to what others have provided should point me into the right direction.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

> If it boils down to size, i could make my way to N or Z.


I tried that and its not ez I tried N in a 1 car garage in NC-- didnt cut it for me--with my new layout I made room in my garage and its 65" X 48" and I went with O it may be simple but its a scale I can do without frustration. If i want to deal with small parts I will go to work LOL-- but you will figure it out and everyone has their way of doing thing.. good luck and welcome!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, a 4x8 is the usual starter size.

Kato makes some nice N scale starter sets at reasonable prices. You could look into those if you think you might go that route.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Nevada wheel said:


> as I said before, O gauge is my major scale (and I'd highly recommend it too ).


I like O scale but I just don't have the room for it. 



MrHatchi87 said:


> +1 all around! This feedback and information is invaluable to a beginner like myself. jzrouterman thanks for the links,


You're entirely welcome.

Routerman


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I look forward to getting started with this information. This weekend should prove to be fruitful and I would like to walk away with something, whether or not its a complete set or just some track. 

Is most track universal or are there brands, noname companies, and also, what finish should I have for tracks?


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not to BUMP my own post, but I'm feeling talkative and trying to get my feel for alot of this. Is it possible to have the track on an angle? not like a turn, but like a banked curve? I dont know how to explain it. instead of the track being flat at 180 degrees, can it be banked to maybe 170 to create an angle for higher speed trains? again im not sure if explaining it right


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Kato makes it for their double concrete N scale. You would just have to add shims to your cork/ roadbed if you go with sectional or flex track in other brands.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea its possible, but you would have to take it as a gental incline and the train would have to run at a fast enough speed to pin it to the track, but if were not talking a huge bank (say less then 3% bank) you should be fine...now if you want what the ICE or what ever train it was that has I think a %7 bank (may be off) you will need to find a way to keep any top heavy train pinned down so to say...but yea it can be done...how effective im not sure, but in this hobby any thing is possible if you set your mind to it...


.........and I just got ninja'd....really come on Xnats....


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can Superelevate the track (that's what banking is called) by simply gluing a small diameter wire under the outside ties in the corner, just make sure to taper the ends of the corner by cutting a slot into your cork roadbed to allow the wire to sit subflush at the ends


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I mainly ask that, because at some point, I would like to run the Amtrak Acela w/DCC at some point cause it looks so darn cool  ( thats a whole different monster)


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ive got another few questions, and I feel that starting a whole new thread would be pointless, so I shall ask it here  I was wanting to know about the track radius and turning radius for trains: I dont understand what is needed like a 22" and all that. 

Any assistance would be appreciative


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

it depends on the train its self, I have a few that will scream, fuss, whine and complain if i put them on my track that has 18" curves, others will take it no problem, general rule is the longer the engine the more room it may (should) need to turn properly, with no issues...


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

is there generally an accepted "normal" radius for a track that all trains can make it on?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All depends on what you want to run and how much room you have. 18" radius is pretty much considered the minimum acceptable radius, but some of the larger steamers and diesels may have trouble with that tight of a curve (won't look that great on it as well.) I use 24" as my minimum radius which allows for just about anything to be run (although engines like a 2-8-8-4, etc would look better on even larger radii.)

That being said, if you only want to run smaller engines (switchers) and smaller cars (40' or less) you could get away going down to ~15" 

In general, go as big as you can in the room you have.


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

That makes sense. I would like to stick to the plan of a 4'x8' setup, but the fiancee dictates that. I could in theory, move it to the garage, but the insulation is lacking, and currently filled with crap waiting to be moved back in the house... the basement isn't that bad of an idea... its currently gutted due to a pipe backup in the basement, so we had to rip up the carpet... ( looong story and $6200 later )

I think 4'x8' could fit, if i have to, maybe something like half of that, or if i could have the 4'x8' foldable... that could be interesting, but not practical... i just need to get some books, and read the heck out of it. I wish they were in eBook format ...


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

MrHatchi87 said:


> I think 4'x8' could fit, if i have to, maybe something like half of that,


I guess I could look backward in the thread and see if the answer is there but, what scale will you be modeling? The 18" and 24" dimensions we've been talking about generally apply to HO. You could do smaller radius turns with N or Z scale.

I'm HO, and I use the following rules for turns:

Mainline turns - No less than 22". This allows all of my locos to run without restriction (Although I may end up with problems if I ever get into a big steamer).

Yard Turns - 18" minimum, although I do have one spur entering my scrap-yard that's got a tighter curve, but the only thing visiting there is a little SW900 and a few short gondola cars.


----------



## MrHatchi87 (Feb 21, 2012)

I will probably go with HO, or O, but if my area changes, I will switch to a smaller gauge.


----------

